# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Matang mangrove magic

## kuching

The eagles cry pierced the air as it alighted on a branch, its regal posture seeming to rule all it surveyed.

And what it surveyed was a section of the Matang mangrove forest reserve, a treasure trove of flora and fauna.

More on NST :

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------


## kuching

more info:

http://www.arcbc.org.ph/wetlands/mal...mys_matang.htm

----------


## benny

Mervin!!!! Wanna go shoot eagle?

Michael, is it only 20 mins away from Kuching?

Cheers,

----------


## mervin

crested serpent eagle !!!!


its in Taping....rather far from SIn.

----------

